

Ask HN: Which HN articles have reached or surpassed 1000pts? - kyoung18

In the wake of Edward Snowden&#x27;s outing in The Guardian&#x27;s article &quot;Edward Snowden: the whistleblower behind the NSA revelations&quot;, which has just surpassed 1000pts on HN, I am curious to know what other HN posts have reached this 1000pt mark?
======
gus_massa
I counted 69, so this article is probably #70 :
[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=+&sort...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=+&sortby=points+desc)

An important detail is that the size of HN had increased, so to compare the
articles the points should be adjusted. I remember a story a few yeas ago that
got a lot of points, but when I searched it I realized it has only ~89.

